# AF figures?



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I came across a several figures in a box containing a few AF items, but I do not know if these are AF or what item them are part of. Does anyone recognize the figure? The figure is carrying a lantern and the other arm is broken off. There is a metal loop in the back of the figure that appears to attach to something. thanks for any help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The loop might have been added to stabilize him on the layout.
A ruler or even the size might help in identifying him.

Is it plastic? Metal? Looks like plastic? 

I have not seen many S figures, maybe Lionel? That depends on his size.
I don't have any Lionel men in that position.
His position indicates he is either stepping off a train or getting on.
I would go with stepping on from the position of his leg.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

They are 1 and 1/2 inches tall and metal..probably lead


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

carinofranco said:


> They are 1 and 1/2 inches tall and metal..probably lead


Well they are just under the Lionel size which are just around 1 3/4" tall.
Did you measure from the top to the longest leg? If you could squeeze another 1/4" out of him I would say O scale but old O scale.
Metal most of the time indicates they are old.
You have more then that one figure? Post the others if you have them.
I wonder if Marx ever made these in lead?
I will look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I found out what they are, this guy almost looks like yours. Search on e bay Barclay figures.
This one is listed as a caboose engineer. 

*Vintage Authenticast Barclay Toy Figure S Scale Train Railroad Caboose Engineer

There are a bunch listed right now, they are listed as S scale.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html/?_nkw=vintage toy railroad figures
*


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks. yes, that figure has the loop in back too. I have four of them, but each one has something missing-leg, or arm or foot!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

carinofranco said:


> Thanks. yes, that figure has the loop in back too. I have four of them, but each one has something missing-leg, or arm or foot!


Add a little blood paint and they will be good for a crash scene being taking away on stretchers.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

It seems to me that the loop in the back would show if it were used to anchor the figure getting onto a caboose step. Does anyone have a photo of this figure installed on a layout?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I found this on Bob Graves AF Gallery website...these look like the same figures...

http://www.thegilbertgallery.org/Accessory Gallery/accessories_people.html

third photo down.....


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Nuttin,

Yep, looks like they come from the AF #35 set of 3 brakemen with lanterns . Thanks for the link and for running it down.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't say enough about that AF Gallery -- a big thank you goes out to Bob Graves for taking the time and providing that priceless resource of info. I use it often. I have bookmarked the home page of it for quick reference and also just for viewing enjoyment.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Gilbert figures look a lot like the Barclay figures. 

I know Gilbert made items for different train manufacturers, I wonder if they made figures for Barclay?

It is a nice site I bookmarked it too. :thumbsup:
You never know when I might get a few Flyers.


----------

